# Beer



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Someone told me not to drink Miller Lite because they are anti gun. Is this true? I would like to know for sure.

Tail chaser


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Drink bud light it taste better anyways!

"beer makes better body's"

:bartime: :huh: :drunk: = uke:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I found this - http://www.lewbryson.com/formaldehyde.htm

The last rumor is a weird one that shows how these things can have effects way out of proportion to their origins. A rumor started in the 1970s that Anheuser-Busch supported gun control. No one knows where the rumor started, no one knows why. But it spread, and very little seemed to be effective in fighting it.

The irony is that the Busch family, with their German background, counted many avid hunters in their ranks. They were anything but anti-gun. I remember hearing Augie Busch III say that to a meeting I attended back in 1998. But how do you say that to the public? "Oh, no, that's not true, we LOVE guns!" And watch the cloud of dust as the gun-control fans charge off to buy Miller. You have to be careful. A-B took a long, slow approach, squashing individual appearances of the rumor when they could, taking out ads in hunting magazines, and supporting shooting competitions.

These tactics worked, for the most part, but with the advent of the Internet the rumor came alive again. Suddenly every bizarre thought any idiot with a modem had was flashed around the world, and the question "But isn't Budweiser for gun control?" was springing up on bulletin boards all through cyberspace.

Anheuser-Busch still tries to do what they can to combat this rumor, sometimes with important consequences. In 1999 they supported Missouri's controversial proposed 'concealed carry' law, to the dismay of gun-control forces across the country. This position almost certainly had its origins in the anti-anti-gun campaign A-B had been waging for 20 years. And still, the rumor refuses to die.

So if you hear one of these rumors, if Cliff walks into your store and starts telling you or your customers any of this stuff, pull out this issue and whack him over the head with it. Or you could do what a brewer friend of mine does whenever he hears a fallacious beer rumor. He politely asks what business the rumor-monger is in, thanks them, then goes out the next day and... starts a rumor.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

and this helps answer where Miller Brewing Co. stands - https://www.millertalk.com/TalkToUs/def ... un+control

Do you support the NRA? 
Miller Brewing Company has supported the NRA for several years. We recognize that hunters and anglers are consumers of our products, and we encourage them to pursue these sports safely.

Does Miller Brewing support gun control?
Miller Brewing has never supported gun control, and we are not anti-hunting. Establishing a strong relationship with outdoor recreational activities is part of our marketing and promotional strategy. We do encourage responsible and safe gun use.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks guys

TC


----------

